# manual or automatic?



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

just wondering what you folks prefer manual (gear drive) or automatic (hydrostatic) and why.

if i used incorrect terminology please correct me. thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Are talking about lawn/garden tractor?..is so HST setup fits my needs.
I like the HST,most of the work I do frontend loader,at time when mowing wish it was gear transmission...foot off HST pedal.

Try search..for this topic been discussuse and great imputs.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I didn't even think twice about that. I wanted and got a hydro.
Why, so much easier to use.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

messylawn33 said:


> just wondering what you folks prefer manual (gear drive) or automatic (hydrostatic) and why.
> 
> if *i used incorrect terminology please correct me*. thanks


You got the hydrostatic part correct but they are not automatic transmissions in the sense of those found in cars. They are a variable displacement hyd pump and motor. There is no fluid coupling nor gears.

Now, what's your price range and intended use? HST are convenient for tasks such as mowing the lawn, but lower end models are not very sturdy And will likely fail IF you subject them to harder tasks. Now if you go up the price/qlty scale you can use an HST for most any task. If you were using it exclusively for heavy tasks like ground engagement tasks, you'd be better off with a manual trans.


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love the hydro, easy to use like mowing the lawn. When i have a Foot of snow on the ground i like a geared tractor. 

Tom


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

Hydro, because you can adjust your speed instantly.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

It's Hydro for us or the wife could not run it.


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

*i'm referrring to a lawn tractor*

i just want to mow my lawn


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

As I mentioned previously not all hst are alike. You'll find something like in the first pic on lower cost models. Uses engine oil and may not even have a filler plug to change the oil. These kind of trans can sell in the $300-$400 range.

In second pic you could find something like this hydro gear model that's bolts up to a separate rear axle housing which possibly be cast iron. Trans like this sell for something in the range of $700-$800. They have oil filters, oil can be changed and are fully serviceable. Could subject this trans to much harsher service than the first trans.

Be aware of what you are buying.


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll be in the minority here but I'll take gear drive any day. Yes, hydros are nice, have their place and are very easy to operate, but I have hills and I do not like the way hydros tend to free wheel. Any hydro I ever drove did that but I know all of them don't necessarily have that problem. I tend to lean toward the thought that gears drive are much more rugged and can take more abuse than can a hydro but that probably depends on the hydro unit. What can I say, I just prefer gear drives.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Pond, you need to try out the Cub 2xxx & 3xxx machines, no freewheeling. I have an incline on my property and when going down hill, all I need to do is let off on the GO PEDDLE and I come to a stop and the machine doesn't need any brake applied to hold it where it stopped. Seemed to recall the same action on my old JD318.

Fully agree there are some applications where a manual gear trans is the proper choice for the task.


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

Our Kubota is the same way, no freewheeling at all, let off on the forward side of the pedal and it's just like you're pushing on the brake, even on hills. Let off quickly and the drive wheel stops turning completely.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, majority of my tractors are 'manual' - with the exception of a lone hydro - it doesnt bother me to shift , altho the hydro is pretty cool to drive .

I suppose the manual preference comes from driving a manual trans truck in snowy weather- always had more control slipping the clutch then the trans with a mind of its own -


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

All my tractors are manual as well, except for my Case DX-45. It's a hydrostatic drive, has a Front end Loader (FEL). I'd say the Case is the most comfortable and easiest to operate. I find that I can really control what I'm doing with it, and can creap up on a transport to unload hay, for instance and not be smacking my suppliers truck. As far as free wheeling, I haven't experienced that here, although my property is pretty flat. When I let off the throttle, it stops... When I operate the tractor, it goes only as fast as the amount of throttle that I give it. It's a great little tractor for precision work... Kind of like a CAT IT tool carrier or loader.


----------

